# Ticks?



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Last year Darla suffered a little from tick's. 

We would nearly always fine one after a walk.

But this year, not a *SINGLE* tick 

Walked the same fields, paths etc.

Anyone else experience the same?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is great!
Lady has never had a tick.( knock on wood)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

My two have both had ticks this year


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow had quite a few on her a few months after we had her... Maybe April or June...? We always used to swear by the O Tom tick removers (for ourselves, very outdoorsy!) but my work had given us a tick lasso so we tried that this time and it was so so much easier!! Highly recommend!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have both had ticks too. I get my daughter to remove them!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

No, I was so pleased, I was dreading Dudley getting them, but if he did we never saw them!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Found a tick on inca the other week thats the cirst in 3 yyears and its only ever been inca and only twice.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

not found one on either of my two yet. I always look for them.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

always looking, not found one yet thank goodness.


----------

